# WOW-Retail startet mit mal nicht mehr



## ForenTroll (12. Oktober 2022)

Sonntag Nachmittag noch ganz normal gespielt, Spiel beendet und PC runter gefahren. Später am Abend den PC gestartet, die B-net App gestartet, auf spielen geklickt und nichts ging mehr. Entweder bekam ich eine Fehlermeldung oder es passierte überhaupt nichts mehr.
Dabei wurden weder Hard- noch Soft-Ware geändert oder aktualisiert. Auch das BS wurde nicht aktualisiert.

Ich hab dann:
- alle Addons deaktiviert
- den WTF & Interface Ordner entfernt
- Cache geleert
- Spiel de- und neu-installiert
- alle Blizzard Anwendungen, incl. B-net App, deinstalliert
- Graka Treiber aktualisiert
- B-net App & WOW erneut installiert
- Alles an nötigen Freigaben manuell in den Defender eingetragen.

und nach jedem Schritt immer wieder das gleiche Ergebnis.
Spaßeshalber habe ich dann auf einer alten Möhre( FX 4300 & Radeon R7 260) einen neuen B-net Acc. erstellt und dort WOW( als Probeversion) installiert und es lief sofort. Noch eigne Addons manuell installiert und es lief immer noch 

-  noch mal die WOW.exe manuelle "als Administrator ausführen" eingestellt.

dann mit mal startete WOW mit mal wieder. Ein paar Addons installiert, wieder das Gleiche. Addons deinstalliert und wieder nix 
Und bevor ich nun hin gehe und Windows und alles andere noch mal komplett neu installiere, wollte ich hier noch mal nachfragen, ob einem noch was besonderes einfällt. Denn ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende


----------



## soulstyle (12. Oktober 2022)

Moin, 

Ich würde WOW komplett einmal deinstalieren, die Ordner löschen und nochmal komplett WOW neu installieren.
Bestimmt eine Datei schadhaft.
Bevor man jetzt stundenlang nach den Fehler sucht.

Hast Du irgendwelche Cleaning Software benutzt?


----------



## ForenTroll (12. Oktober 2022)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Hast Du irgendwelche Cleaning Software benutzt?


Nein und das mit dem kompletten Deinstallieren und dann neu installieren habe ich auch schon hinter mir. Leider ohne Erfolg


----------



## sp01 (12. Oktober 2022)

Hast du schon mal das B-Net deinstalliert oder nur WoW?
Ich habe die Vermutung das eine neuinstallation des B-Nets helfen könnte. Zuvor noch manuell die restlichen Ordner entfernen, damit es auch wirklich sauber ist.


----------



## ForenTroll (12. Oktober 2022)

sp01 schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal das B-Net deinstalliert oder nur WoW?
> Ich habe die Vermutung das eine neuinstallation des B-Nets helfen könnte. Zuvor noch manuell die restlichen Ordner entfernen, damit es auch wirklich sauber ist.


Jup, das hatte ich auch schon gemacht


----------



## ForenTroll (13. Oktober 2022)

sp01 schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal das B-Net deinstalliert oder nur WoW?
> Ich habe die Vermutung das eine neuinstallation des B-Nets helfen könnte. Zuvor noch manuell die restlichen Ordner entfernen, damit es auch wirklich sauber ist.


Ich hatte zum Schluss alles von Blizzard, also alle Games und auch die B-Net App, deinstalliert so wie manuell alle Odner gelöscht die etwas mit Blizzard oder den Games zu tun hatten. Und das auch im Roaming Ordner.
Erst dann hatte ich wie WoW und die App installiert. Nur hat das alles nichts gebracht


----------



## sp01 (14. Oktober 2022)

Seltsam, dann geht die Fehlersuche vermutlich bei der Hardware weiter 
Zuerst mal das Netzwerk check, Festplatte und RAM – würde ich so vorgehen.
wurde sonst irgend was grösser am Rechner geändert oder Software installiert (zb Antivierus/Firewall) das vor dem Problem noch nicht vorhanden war?


----------



## soulstyle (14. Oktober 2022)

Hast Du noch eine Festplatte?

Wenn ja, würde ich das Betriebssytem auf einer anderen Festplatte neu installieren und danch
WOW  installieren und schauen ob es dann läuft.
Nicht die vorhandene Platte mit dem Betriebsystem nutzen.(Am besten ausbauen).
Wenn das klappt musst Du dein Betriebssytem komplett neu installieren.

Wenn nur WOW nicht startet, glaube ich nicht das deine Hardware was hat, das kann nicht sein.
Ich hätte nie die Geduld gehabt seit Mittwoch mit dem Fehler zu leben.....


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Oktober 2022)

Du solltest dich mal im Forum melden von Blizzard. Der Launcher spinnt manchmal nen bischen, bei Hots zb. ist es manchmal so dass das Spiel auch nicht startet und ist nen bekanntes Problem.  Vieleicht ist es in dem Fall auch so.


----------



## ForenTroll (15. Oktober 2022)

sp01 schrieb:


> Seltsam, dann geht die Fehlersuche vermutlich bei der Hardware weiter
> Zuerst mal das Netzwerk check, Festplatte und RAM – würde ich so vorgehen.
> wurde sonst irgend was grösser am Rechner geändert oder Software installiert (zb Antivierus/Firewall) das vor dem Problem noch nicht vorhanden war?


Das würde ich ausschließen, denn andere Games, wie z.B. TESO, New World, D3, Diablo Immortal & Last Epoch laufen und starten anstandslos.


soulstyle schrieb:


> Hast Du noch eine Festplatte?
> 
> Wenn ja, würde ich das Betriebssytem auf einer anderen Festplatte neu installieren und danch
> WOW  installieren und schauen ob es dann läuft.
> ...


Werde ich schlussendlich wohl machen. Habe mir jetzt noch eine 2TB m2 bestellt, die ich zusätzlich einbauen werde. Darauf werden dann nur noch die Games installiert.

Geduld, naja. Es scheut mich viel mehr Win 10 komplett neu aufsetzen & konfigurieren zu müssen. Plus alles an Software was ich zusätzlich noch so laufen habe 


*UPDATE:*
Spaßeshalber mal den PTR für Dragonfly runter geladen und siehe da, es startet fast sofort und läuft ohne Probleme.
Retail tut es immer noch nicht 
Das bitte soll man noch verstehen


----------

